# Aug. 3, Uwharrie NF planning meeting



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the Uwharrie National Forest Plan Revision

http://www.cs.unca.edu/nfsnc/uwharrie_plan/august_invitation.pdf



> The US Forest Service is planning to revise the current management plan for the Uwharrie National Forest. The new plan will guide the Forest's management for the next 15 years. This process is of critical importance to sportsmen and women because hunting and recreational shooting must be included in the plan in order to safeguard these activities for the future.
> 
> Recently, the Flintlock Valley Shooting Range, a public shooting range on the Uwharrie, was closed pending a review of safety concerns. Unless the Forest makes management of hunting and shooting a priority, we risk loss of these opportunities to competing recreational interests. One of the plan revision themes is "Providing Outstanding and Environmentally Friendly Outdoor Recreation Opportunities, with Excellent Trails and Facilities."
> 
> ...


----------

